# cheap and effective substrate?



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

I am about to strip down my tank and start a fresh and would like some advice on a suitable substrate. I cannot afford the likes of Eco-Complete and so on as it is very expensive in the Uk. 

I was considering the approach I took once before which was a layer of API Laterite and a few inches of fine gravel on top.

Is this method a good approach to take in your opinion for a cheap yet successfull planted aquarium? :-\"


----------



## Jerm (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23222 great thread off of plantedtank.net about using soilmaster select as a plant substrate, essentially the same stuff as turface, what they use on sports fields.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC, Chris  

I really like using pool filter sand and a layer of laterite on the bottom. It cost me about $23 for both and works very well for growing plants.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome trenac, I currently have a setup consisting of sand and laterite although I have found the sand to be a real pain in the planted aquarium, expecially when slime algae sets in! When I remove the slime a layer of sand comes with it. 

I think I am just going to go with a layer of laterite and a nice thick layer of fine gravel on top. It seems the most effective method for the money especially when you already have some laterite floating about.


----------

